# MBBS Books



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

I just wanted to know what you think is a better strategy, buying one big/standard/main book, primarily reading from it and then supplementing it a with a smaller book or buying 2-3 smaller books and then just reading from them?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I just wanted to know what you think is a better strategy, buying one big/standard/main book, primarily reading from it and then supplementing it a with a smaller book or buying 2-3 smaller books and then just reading from them?


Better to stick to the books that u can memoriZe the best from...i.e suit u the best.

It varies individually.
I think.

Although,
Most ppl just buy the main book,
And keep adding the main points to it in the form of sticky notes or side notes...
Or copied pages from other books

Got in sm place sonnen?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Maybe.

Which ones you bought?

Which is the main one for biochem lippincot, harper or chatterjee?

Any one in your clg man enough to have bought grey's?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeaa....
Alot of ppl hav grey's...

And lippincot bein the main for biochem,
Harper to sm extent....


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

I always get a 'main' book and supplement it with 'shorter' or just other books. I can't study from just one book, I just can't. That is not treating me well now that I've started med school 

No matter how many of these shorter books you buy, I think you should accompany them with a standard text at least as a reference.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Yeaa....
> Alot of ppl hav grey's...
> 
> And lippincot bein the main for biochem,
> Harper to sm extent....


You know people at your school who have bought grey's? I mean really?

I thought Harper was the bigger/main biochem book.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> You know people at your school who have bought grey's? I mean really?
> 
> I thought Harper was the bigger/main biochem book.


Yea...reAlly.
But most probably they didn't know any better...
Didnt consult or so,
Cz its not needed.

And lippincot is better to reproduce,
And to understand.
Maybe thats y its recommended so much.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Lippincot says review on it. Can't be the main book if it is a review.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Lippincot says review on it. Can't be the main book if it is a review.


It all comes down to what helps u hit tht score and vivaz best,
So if its harper for u...go ahead with it without a second thought.

And abt review....
Well the fancy angreZi enthralls...


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Firdous for Physiology, all seniors recommend that as Guyton is just too big and looks impossible to be covered in one year, so any idea about Firdous? But teachers say Firdous may help you pass the SEQ's but not the MCQ's.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> It all comes down to what helps u hit tht score and vivaz best,
> So if its harper for u...go ahead with it without a second thought.
> And abt review....
> Well the fancy angreZi enthralls...


Fancy angreZi? lol what?



Umer Yamin said:


> Firdous for Physiology, all seniors recommend that as Guyton is just too big and looks impossible to be covered in one year, so any idea about Firdous? But teachers say Firdous may help you pass the SEQ's but not the MCQ's.


You wanna bds and you're scared of big books? tsk tsk tsk.
It is said that ibne sina once said: "You cannot be a true doctor(or dentist) if you don't buy Grey's Anatomy"
Could be wrong, but I got it from the internetz so there is no chance of that.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Fancy angreZi? lol what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys will be covering it in 2 years, we have to do this and bio chem in one year.


----------



## kay94 (Nov 5, 2013)

guyton is the best book as far as iv read it.. but it varies from person to person.. buy the book youre most comfortable with... alot of people wont recommend greys... i myself am going with bd, klm, and laiq hussain,,, and so far so good.....


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

our professor says.... use gyton... if u dont get its point ... read again nd again... 3-4 times... then make ur own notes.. bcz it is very difficult to revise gyton at the time of prof ..

- - - Updated - - -

bones from BD and clinicals and tables from KLM or snell
general anatomy from laiq hussain and clinical from KLM or snell

- - - Updated - - -

histo from laiq hussain
for biochem m using stayanarayna and lipponcot.... 
and for my test of "cell" my professor recommended me CHATERJEE

- - - Updated - - -

and our professor says... firdous 3rd nai 10th class bk hy...  he is a big fan of gyton


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Firdaus ain't that bad. Haters gonna hate just cuz they can't handle it's #brevitySWAG.

Getting confused by the smaller review books. One author has usually written more than one short book.


----------



## Ashique Anwar (Dec 23, 2013)

How important is it to have the latest editions? I have a 36th edition of Grays and a few other old books lying around. Are they outdated?


----------



## kay94 (Nov 5, 2013)

greys ki every edition is gud... dont bother yourself with latest... as long as you understand and deal nicely with this one.. you"l have a solid anatomy base...

- - - Updated - - -

im in first year myself so im just telling you my views.. do ask a senior though.....


----------

